# Toshiba 36" TV model 36A49 problem



## fenderola (Nov 1, 2008)

WE have a Toshiba tv which has started to have problems. Recently when I turned on the set the picture appeared to be somewhat washed out and slightly out of focus, but after a minute or two then appeared to be normal. Today when I turned on the set the picture is reduced to a bright white line midway across the middle of the screen, with a compressed portion of video above that for an inch or two. Any ideas?


----------



## dave6791 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oddly, the only reference to this Toshiba TV model in Google was your post! Are you sure that is the correct model number?

This must be a CRT television as other technologies do not produce the classic frame collapse that you are experiencing. The fault is nearly always a dry joint on the frame chip which produces the vertical scan. If you are unlucky the chip could have failed. Rarer is a dry electrolytic capacitor.

You could try the time honoured bash on the side of the set. If the picture attempts to jump back to normal then it is almost certainly the dry joint.

Do NOT remove the back of a television with it plugged in. What I have said above is for information only. It is worth getting a quote for repairs, as from the symptoms you described it will hopefully not be too serious or expensive.

The washed out picture you described may be unrelated to the frame fault but can only be assessed when the vertical scan is back to normal.


----------



## fenderola (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry about that the # should have been 36A40 and it was exactly as you said, I gave the back of the set a good thump and presto! working as before, thanks .

Jacko


----------

